
The 19 Year Old Who Created the Behind the Steve Jobs Apple Logo - a5seo
http://www.dailydot.com/news/jonathan-mak-steve-jobs-apple-image/
======
libria
I really do find the design creative and well executed, but I think Apple
should not officially support it. In my eyes, any variation of a company logo
weakens the brand. Yes, Google has a variation of theirs every week it seems,
but it's in an environment they control. When you fail to control of you
brand, it can degrade to Calvin-peeing-on-Ford stickers. Looking at his past,
I think someone as meticulous as Jobs
([https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/gcSStkKx...](https://plus.google.com/107117483540235115863/posts/gcSStkKxXTw))
would object to having his image on the logo. What's the first name that comes
to mind when you see the Apple logo anyway? Woz? Amelio? Cook?

The Apple brand/identity Jobs created is now a culture/company that is larger
than Jobs himself. It has and will continue to outlive him.

------
itay
Just as another note, that picture was used on the front page of the biggest
newspaper in Israel regarding the news story.

------
dzenanr
It's your turn Apple.

